# Uber Plus



## Tyler w (May 6, 2015)

Has uber ever been known to make exceptions to the PLUS list.
*Acura*: RDX, RLX, TL, TLX, ILX
*Audi*: A3, A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, S3, S4, S6, Q3, Q5, Q7
*BMW*: 3-series, 5-series, 7-series, X1, X3, X4, X5, X6
*Cadillac*: ATS, CTS, DTS, SRX, XTS, 
*Chrysler*: 300
*Hummer*: H3
*Hyundai*: Genesis, Equus
*Infiniti*: EX, FX, G, JX, M, Q, QX50, QX70
*Jaguar*: XF, XJ
*Kia*: K900
*Land Rover*: Range Rover
*Lexus*: ES, IS, NX, RX, GS, GX, LS
*Lincoln*: MKT, MKS, MKX, MKZ, MKC, Town Car
*Mercedes-Benz: *C-Class, E-Class, S-Class, G-Class, GLK-Class, M-Class, R-Class
*Porsche*: Macan, Cayenne, Panamera
*Tesla*: Model S
*Volvo*: S60, S80, XC90

Like if i had a brand new 2016 mazda 6, all black with black leather. It still wouldn't qualify?

Car is in Attached image


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Give it a try. Since there's not enough Plus cars.. lol


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They will allow a 2010 or newer Volkswagen CC on Plus, but it's not on the list. They wouldn't allow my fully loaded Jetta, even though it's the same car as the allowed Audi A3.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No Mazda

Pax want a "Luxury" brand.... Not just leather.


----------



## Tyler w (May 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> No Mazda
> 
> Pax want a "Luxury" brand.... Not just leather.


I don't think a Kia is a luxury brand.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberComic said:


> They will allow a 2010 or newer Volkswagen CC on Plus, but it's not on the list. They wouldn't allow my fully loaded Jetta, even though it's the same car as the allowed Audi A3.


CC is nicer then A3. Its about perception of luxury. Fake Rolex vs Real Rolex, even if fake looks as real as the real thing.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

One of my cars that I am running on Uber Plus is a brand new 2015 Hyundai Genesis, I've gotten people cancel on me probably because they saw that it's a Hyundai, but I mean it's a $50k Hyundai and not your usual Hyundai.
I personally like the Mazda 6 but I think it makes sense for not qualifying for uberPlus as the car that I use for Uber X is also in the $40K msrp range(3years old car) and it's fully loaded with sunroof and leather.
Almost everyone who got on my hyundai praised how nice the car was and I had a couple who pinged me and the girl was impressed cause she thought he ordered an uberLux for him.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Tyler w said:


> I don't think a Kia is a luxury brand.


Hey now....watch the kia talk there buddy, my kia may be a pos but....thats why i only drive at night...I dont think its a brand thing but a price thing....new cc's are alot more than a fully loaded jetta.....those k900s are 70000, why not just buy a benz?


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> One of my cars that I am running on Uber Plus is a brand new 2015 Hyundai Genesis, I've gotten people cancel on me probably because they saw that it's a Hyundai, but I mean it's a $50k Hyundai and not your usual Hyundai.
> I personally like the Mazda 6 but I think it makes sense for not qualifying for uberPlus as the car that I use for Uber X is also in the $40K msrp range(3years old car) and it's fully loaded with sunroof and leather.
> Almost everyone who got on my hyundai praised how nice the car was and I had a couple who pinged me and the girl was impressed cause she thought he ordered an uberLux for him.


Kias and hyndais have come a long way, hyundai definitely left kia in the dust though as far as far as the word luxury goes....


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

I


Tyler w said:


> Has uber ever been known to make exceptions to the PLUS list.
> *Acura*: RDX, RLX, TL, TLX, ILX
> *Audi*: A3, A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, S3, S4, S6, Q3, Q5, Q7
> *BMW*: 3-series, 5-series, 7-series, X1, X3, X4, X5, X6
> ...


If i had any of the cars on that list i would require pax to be wrapped head to toe in suran wrap before they entered....and they would have to ride in the trunk....wrinklin up my leather and shit, i dont think so


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

None of these cars are worth tearing up at $2/mile...maybe an Acura ILX, that's about it


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> No Mazda
> 
> Pax want a "Luxury" brand.... Not just leather.


don't you mean "european" brands?


----------

